# Chicago, Boston or Nashville HD Locals post here



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Anybody in these markets with 129 and Mpeg4 equipment and local channels receiving the HD Nets? You need 61.5 for Boston.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Anybody in these markets with 129 and Mpeg4 equipment and local channels receiving the HD Nets? You need 61.5 for Boston.


Boston HD locals ABC, CBS, NBC,and Fox are now up on 61.5 TP 31


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I would believe Tp 21. I guess you are receiving them.


----------



## dei8fan (Feb 13, 2006)

I see Boston channels on 6318-6321. :hurah: Do you need something other than the locals subscription and a HD subscription to see them long term? I haven't gone to HD platinum yet, I have AEP + Locals + HD package (pre Feb 1st).

I have a 211 and a D500 pointed at 110/119 and another 500 pointed at 61.5

Dennis


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

They are a part of the locals package, which is why you see them


----------



## dei8fan (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone know of plans to integrate them into the EPG at the correct spots like SD locals are now? I would be nice to get them into the correct spots, or at least right next to the correct spots (like OTA HD locals on the 211)

Whew! Nascar in HD for the 500! I was worries I would have to go back to SD and watch it there this weekend.

Dennis


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They have been tinkering with that, but apparently it ain't ready for primetime.


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

Im seeing chicago hd locals on my 411.


----------



## chuckflarhu (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm seeing them in chicago as well, but they don't seem to be hd yet. They do look a lot clearer, but they're in 4:3. Is that how its supposed to be?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

umm yeah, is this the first time you've seen locals HD? Most stations only have what the networks provide in HD


----------



## chuckflarhu (Oct 27, 2005)

ummm,yeah. there's no need to be snotty about it. (if you weren't then sorry, but the "umm yeah" line always has an "office space" tone to it. IMO. It actually is the first time I've seen locals in Hd since I'm too far away to mess with OTA.

If the program says its in HD, then it should be in 16:9, right? I know they don't broadcast everything in hd. The Simpsons were on and the info said HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We're in primetime now. Check out your local NBC for Olympics in HD - one of the four channels should have HD.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

chuckflarhu said:


> ummm,yeah. there's no need to be snotty about it. (if you weren't then sorry, but the "umm yeah" line always has an "office space" tone to it. IMO. It actually is the first time I've seen locals in Hd since I'm too far away to mess with OTA.
> 
> If the program says its in HD, then it should be in 16:9, right? I know they don't broadcast everything in hd. The Simpsons were on and the info said HD.


The Info is not always correct, especially since you were watching a local replay and not a Network presentation.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnH said:


> I would believe Tp 21. I guess you are receiving them.


Sorry, you are correct. It is TP 21

John


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

JohnH said:


> The Info is not always correct, especially since you were watching a local replay and not a Network presentation.


But in his case he is in an O&O market for ABC, CBS, and NBC (I'm not sure about Fox)so they should be broadcasting everything that says HD in HD. At least that was my experience when using OTA.


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay, I am getting excited, I am waiting for HD locals in Minneapolis before I get the 811 to 411 upgrade. Are you guys saying the first launched cities are up?  Minneapolis should be as per Charlie guaranteed before March 13th.

I have 811 and don't see them yet.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Alpaca Bill said:


> But in his case he is in an O&O market for ABC, CBS, and NBC (I'm not sure about Fox)so they should be broadcasting everything that says HD in HD. At least that was my experience when using OTA.


O&O makes no difference. No local origination in HD, yet. Technically, it is an HD presentation of an SD program with bars on the sides.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

nitz369 said:


> Okay, I am getting excited, I am waiting for HD locals in Minneapolis before I get the 811 to 411 upgrade. Are you guys saying the first launched cities are up? Minneapolis should be as per Charlie guaranteed before March 13th.
> 
> I have 811 and don't see them yet.


I don't think you will see them with the 811. You will need to get one of the new MPEG-4 receivers to get the locals in Minneapolis. Additionally you will need a Dish 1000, because the locals will be on the 129 satellite.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

dei8fan said:


> Anyone know of plans to integrate them into the EPG at the correct spots like SD locals are now? I would be nice to get them into the correct spots, or at least right next to the correct spots (like OTA HD locals on the 211)
> 
> Whew! Nascar in HD for the 500! I was worries I would have to go back to SD and watch it there this weekend.
> 
> Dennis


Man, I'm just glad we GOT 'em!!! 
Nice "capper" to the successful launch of Echostar X last night!!! (WOW! They activated that new "bird" FAST, huh..... )
Kidding aside...I wonder if it WAS coincidence...or was the LIL "light-up" timed to coincide with a "go" of E10..?? No matter....I'm happy!!


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

The Chicago locals were not in high def as of Friday night. The olympics as well as ghost whisperer were still in SD. Not sure what the hold up is, they were suppost to be fired up Thursday.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They were fired up Wednesday. Are you sure you tuned in the 63XX range?


----------



## Sevenfeet (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm curious about switching from D* to E* in order to do this in Nashville. I still have the Voom dish pointed at 61.5 on the house, not currently doing anything.


----------



## Brian_C6 (Nov 7, 2005)

Are the Boston local HD's fired up yet? My 211 is coming soon and I would like to know if they're available. Anyone?

Brian


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess you did not read the posts in this thread from fellow New Hampshire dwellers. They have been receiving them.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Brian_C6 said:


> Are the Boston local HD's fired up yet? My 211 is coming soon and I would like to know if they're available. Anyone?
> 
> Brian


Yep.....Channels 6318-6321.....


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Just found them on the 622, they are NOT on the 811, so my guess is, they will be MPEG4, eventually, when Dish has that figured out... they are flagged as MPEG4 only for now, even though they are temporarily in MPEG2.

BTW, they are bandwidth starved, and they are breaking up a lot, I will go back to my OTA locals, which have been, and continue to be superior. The ONLY advantage these have is, If I want to record/watch something on the OTA tuner, and also record something on another local in HD, I supposed I could use the SAT tuners for the other locals.. I am NOT impressed by the qaulity, (or should I say lack of quality?) so far...

6318 WCVB (ABC)
6319 WBZ (CBS)
6320 WHDH (NBC)
6321 WFXT (FOX)

Mitch


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

By what method did you determine they are Mpeg2? It is highly unlikely that 4 Mpeg2 HD channels on a Tp would play at all.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

By the fact that in Novemeber, Dish was saying that their MPEG4 encoders where NOT working well, and that the 5 new Voom channels etc, are actually in MPEG2, but are "flagged" for MPEG4, so that only MPEG4 receivers will get them. Also judging from the horendous quality, breakups, and stopping and starting on WBZ, 6319, I would say they ARE MPEG2, its just not even worth watching them, as of now. I am currently watching the OTA tuner, which is far superior, currently.

Maybe someday, Dish will figure out MPEG4, and actually have channels to watch in MPEG4, so far, as I say, I am not impressed.

Mitch



JohnH said:


> By what method did you determine they are Mpeg2? It is highly unlikely that 4 Mpeg2 HD channels on a Tp would play at all.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW: Welcome to DBSTalk.

November was then and this is now. You likely will eventually find out the Boston Local HD Nets are Mpeg4 now and there is a reception problem with WBZ. There have been reports of starvation on some of the HD locals from other cities, all of which have the same configuration.

Perhaps the problem with WBZ is why there has been no press release of the Boston Local HDs.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Whatever they are, they are NOT acceptable to me. I have been watching OTA Local HD channels since 1996, and I am not about so accept this inferior quality.

I have been lurking on DBSTalk for years, I never had any need to post - until this 622 POS and the Boston locals got me going. 

As of now, I still watch the OTA locals, and, I doubt if a recording on the SAT HD locals (6318-6321) would even be watchable.

I am just waiting for FIOS, and all of this Dish equipment can go... tick, tock, tick tock, hear that Dish?
Oh, i should also add, that charging MORE for a few more channels (5 additonal VOOM channels, and OTA local HD's), then only allowing 1 MPEG4 receiver upgrade per year, is also dumb. I am required to pay additonal for programming, yet I still have (3) 811's that cannot get the additonal programing, and, thiere will likely be no chance to upgrade the 1 leased 811 for another FULL YEAR. Yep, as soon as FIOS is in my area, I will drop my service down to as low as I possibly can (which should be about $30 or so a month for HD only), and get FIOS.


Mitch


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

mitch672 said:


> Just found them on the 622, they are NOT on the 811, so my guess is, they will be MPEG4, eventually, when Dish has that figured out... they are flagged as MPEG4 only for now, even though they are temporarily in MPEG2.
> 
> BTW, they are bandwidth starved, and they are breaking up a lot, I will go back to my OTA locals, which have been, and continue to be superior. The ONLY advantage these have is, If I want to record/watch something on the OTA tuner, and also record something on another local in HD, I supposed I could use the SAT tuners for the other locals.. I am NOT impressed by the qaulity, (or should I say lack of quality?) so far...
> 
> ...


I have not seen the problems you mentioned on my VIP211 with the Boston locals.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

leegart said:


> I have not seen the problems you mentioned on my VIP211 with the Boston locals.


Nor I....There HAVE been some audio issues with both 4 and 7 at various times....but nothing of what I'd term a "serious" nature....new technology is bound to have its share of "bugs" - that's part of the learning curve....Overall, I'm quite pleased with the Boston HD-LiLs on E* (and D*). The minor snafus with audio could well be the result of HUMAN oversight vs mechanical/electrical faux pas....Just my 2 cents' worth..


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

I have switched back and forth between the digital OTA Boston locals and the DISH-provided Boston locals and see no difference in the quality of the HD programming. If it is in MPEG4, then they've done a good job working out whatever bugs they may have had. We certainly see a lot of criticism from people who post. In this case, E* deserves a compliment.


----------



## BeanTown (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm getting my 622 installed Saturday. From the sounds of this thread the Boston locals via satellite are available. I never saw any official announcement other than the channels were uplinked to the programming guide. Can I expect to have my Boston HD locals via satellite on Monday?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BeanTown said:


> I'm getting my 622 installed Saturday. From the sounds of this thread the Boston locals via satellite are available. I never saw any official announcement other than the channels were uplinked to the programming guide. Can I expect to have my Boston HD locals via satellite on Monday?


Some already have theirs. You will need 61.5 and a subscription to your local channels.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

BeanTown said:


> I'm getting my 622 installed Saturday. From the sounds of this thread the Boston locals via satellite are available. I never saw any official announcement other than the channels were uplinked to the programming guide. Can I expect to have my Boston HD locals via satellite on Monday?


They are:

WCVB ch. 5 6318
WBZ ch. 4 6319
WHDH ch.7 6320
WFXT ch. 25 6321

I'm seeing them on my VIP211. My VIP622 install is this Sunday.:jumpingja


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

If you can get your locals via the OTA tuner, you are better off. The Dish HD locals for Boston, have SEVERE motion issues (like missing entire frames/scenes), etc. The OTA version is perfect. LIke I said, the 622 is not doing a great job on the Boston SAT locals on 61.5 for me, although my VOOM channels are perfect, and the signal strenght on 61.5 is good for me.

I still think HD LiL is a big waste of time, for anyone who can possibly get their HD Locals via OTA. The Bitrate and quality is 10 times as good, and there are no annoying dropouts.

Mitch


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mitch672 said:


> If you can get your locals via the OTA tuner, you are better off.


This goes without saying.


> The Dish HD locals for Boston, have SEVERE motion issues (like missing entire frames/scenes), etc.


For whatever reason, this problem may be yours alone. If you get an opportunity, you should check a different ViP series receiver installed in your setup.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

mitch672 said:


> The Dish HD locals for Boston, have SEVERE motion issues (like missing entire frames/scenes), etc. Mitch





harsh said:


> For whatever reason, this problem may be yours alone. If you get an opportunity, you should check a different ViP series receiver installed in your setup. Harsh


I agree with the above post. I have not seen the problems you mention on my VIP211.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

mitch672 said:


> If you can get your locals via the OTA tuner, you are better off. The Dish HD locals for Boston, have SEVERE motion issues (like missing entire frames/scenes), etc.  The OTA version is perfect. LIke I said, the 622 is not doing a great job on the Boston SAT locals on 61.5 for me, although my VOOM channels are perfect, and the signal strenght on 61.5 is good for me.
> 
> I still think HD LiL is a big waste of time, for anyone who can possibly get their HD Locals via OTA. The Bitrate and quality is 10 times as good, and there are no annoying dropouts.
> 
> Mitch


I agree. I don't see why getting HD locals in these larger cities is a priority now when most of them already have full power stations broadcasting in HD that can be easily picked up over the air. It is the smaller cities that have lower power signals right now and some not broadcasting in HD yet.

I also don't see why Dish doesn't wait until they can be put on a 110/119 satellite so that one dish is all it would take to get the HD locals. I would think it'd be expensive sending out technicians to add a 61.5 or 129 dish for customers as well as the cost of the equipment itself. No wonder Dish raises prices so often. They have to in order to pay for all these equipment changes.

I think they hear Directv is starting to launch HD locals and then have to come up with some fast way not to be outdone. Then they get into problems like releasing receivers full of bugs, satellite signals that are weak, and problems with some station HD signals.

From what I have heard from most people is they want the local networks, ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and WB in HD and channels like ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, and Universal HD, but they could care less about getting VOOM channels. Several people in this area just upgraded to get the HD locals and aren't paying $20 for the HD package itself just to get 3 or 4 channels they'd actually watch.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I've noticed that my Chicago local HD channels seem to suffer much more from breakup than I saw on my SD channels before. I did note that my signal strength from the Dish 1000 is much lower than I had with my 500. I think the 129 strength is in the mid 80's. I told the installer that I was concerned that it was so low and he said that because the 1000 has to hit three satellites that it can't point directly at the satellite.

On my Dish 500 I never had a problem with rain fade. Is this going to be a problem now that I have a 1000?


----------



## dei8fan (Feb 13, 2006)

Link said:


> I agree. I don't see why getting HD locals in these larger cities is a priority now when most of them already have full power stations broadcasting in HD that can be easily picked up over the air. It is the smaller cities that have lower power signals right now and some not broadcasting in HD yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Link said:


> I don't see why getting HD locals in these larger cities is a priority now when most of them already have full power stations broadcasting in HD that can be easily picked up over the air. It is the smaller cities that have lower power signals right now and some not broadcasting in HD yet.


You sort of answer this yourself in the post. It's about marketing. E* can say we have the most HD channels and we have the most coverage of HD locals. Being first with the most does give them an advantage over D* and cable. Personally, I've never really understood the big deal with LiL. But there are plenty of people that can get their locals OTA who also subscribe to them via E*. For me that's throwing away $5/mo, but those that are subscribing must think the $5 is worth the convenience. Since people are willing to pay for (and even demanding) their locals in HD, E* is trying to satisfy that market. They can get the biggest bang by targeting the biggest markets. Also, as some people have pointed out, picking up HD OTA is quite a bit dicier than analog OTA meaning more people in the big markets need E* to get HD locals. While I too would like them to get my market up sooner because I can't get it OTA, I understand E*s strategy.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

And there are lots of us who would need a 100 foot tower and an amplifier to have any chance of getting them. I'm in the Chicago DMA and very happy to have HD locals. Even the local cable company has trouble getting them, and that's just the SD channels. The cable company offers NBC and ABC in HD but from the Quad Cities, not Chicago. Chalk one up for E*!


----------

